# Pymi Trip



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally got out today. Trolled around 12-18' deep for musky. Marked a ton of eyes/catfish holding that depth.
Buddy with me got a 30" musky trolling.

Casted some bucktails in 10'.

Water a little choppy today and a little muddy.
Storm coming in tonight and everyone is rolling out. Ima fish the next few days as long as there's not lightening.
























































Gotta get out while ya can.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be out tomorrow afternoon till Thursday, mainly target eyes but heard musky success has been good this month so may try for them some.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

InlandKid said:


> I'll be out tomorrow afternoon till Thursday, mainly target eyes but heard musky success has been good this month so may try for them some.


Geat drifting chop today for eyes. I just want a musky.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Check pm


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Troll shallower for Muskie. Caught them a shallow as 3 fow but I’m usually in 5-6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

esox72 said:


> Troll shallower for Muskie. Caught them a shallow as 3 fow but I’m usually in 5-6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy got his shallow but on a hump. Much of the shallow is really muddy today,have to stay away from shore so much.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dang I gotta learn to upload pics better


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well the rain is holding off. Just me and a seagull here now. Time to get out on my boat and try to get my musky.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

So far today I had 2 follows casting bucktails up into the weeds earlier. Got tired, switched to trolling and caught this resivour eye.

You know you're in Ohio when you're trolling for musky and catch one of these.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Having a break and back out at it! Got to put in that musky time.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, I fished hard today. Started with casting around some weeds out by an island. Did several drifts pass, casting bucktails, jerkbaits and even a little topwater.
Had two follows off a bucktail and I needed a break from casting. Trolled for suspending musky, caught a catfish on tuff shad... casted around some weeds a little south, nothing.

Trolled LARGE shallow jointed baits in 8-14 water back up north, spent last two hours zigzagging that drop off range.

Fished hard today but no musky in the net. Saw so much catfish/walleye activity out there I thought about trolling some flickers but I gotta get a musky before I can fish for anything else while I'm home.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh, water was mostly stained,most lake 3-4ft visibility. Light chop and water felt cool to touch as for temp,lol.

Did really see so many baitfish balls with eyes and cats hovering under them. They were in the 18-14' depth.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Guy next to me is catching decent perch from shore, see others targeting perch out here also.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Love your pics I spent many years from the age of 3 at pammy with my dad and grandpa Camping and these pictures bring back great memories


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Morning report.

Didn't happen. Drank whiskey and smoked with the campers next to me.

Whiskey doesn't agree with early morning fishing. Well, neither do I actually.
Lake looks great and I might troll some flickers on the medium trolling rods and give musky a break for the first half of the day.
Doing a little power lunch and getting back out there.
Pymi is so big and it takes a long time to explore with a 9.9. Learning the drops and weedbeds of this Ohio state park campground section though.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Its little rough out here this morning, white caps some. So far only 1 perch one 24" channel cat.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah some of these waves are tough and would sink a little boat. About the max I'd take my boat on.

Its calm out here by the island, trying to get one of those musky I brought up yesterday


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Someone landed a musky on a kayak right north of ohio bridge. Few thousand feet north. Dont know what structure is like there or maybe was just cruising. Just close enough to hear him yell to other yak that he was fighting a musky and the buddy netted it.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll probably load the car to cast the causeway tonight. I've got the itch!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Out here casting weeds near the island straight out from the state campground. Most of the is rough, decent visibility in most spots.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Really rough out here today. Hooked 1 musky for about 30 seconds while trolling.

Marking a ton of bait and predator fish below 14'-18'. Have found some nice drops near weeds I've marked for jigging.

Weeds have been a problem trolling from all the waves


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Guys next to me have just about enough smaller perch saved for dinner tonight caught from shore.

All I have to show for 2.5 days off musky fishing is 2 follows and 1 hookup. Lol


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

Had the kayak out & fished in front of the pa bridge on the south side 50yds from the bridge.

Used drop shots and crawlers caught 6 perch, 2 bluegill & 2 catfish. Tossed a bunch of dinks back fishing for 3 hours.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, I gotta call it in today. The waves out there were really beating me up and forced to troll 1 area mainly after the second time I went out.

Even with all the waves, lake is relatively clear.
I wish I would have brought some regular spinning for jigging because I was marking so many eyes/cats along this drop every time I was zig zagging across it.

Gonna fish it a few more hours before I roll out tomorrow.
Would be nice to get that stinky musky finger before I leave pymi.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Decided to get out again and cast the last hour or so of light. Casting bucktails in a secluded cove on the north end of state park campground 4-8' deep. Casted hard, fished 3 different bucktails.

Made every figure 8 to perfection. 

Nothing. 

Musky fishing is feast or famine I tell ya.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Karl Wolf said:


> View attachment 375363


I think I know that kid .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Pikedaddy said:


> I think I know that kid .


He's the most spoiled fisherman I know!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Had a couple smallies flip off at the rocks. Nothing for the past 45 minutes. Will give it another go in 2 weeks or so


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Brrrrr sure is cold here this morning 44°, makes it hard to leave the sleeping bag and get out fishing.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

InlandKid said:


> Brrrrr sure is cold here this morning 44°, makes it hard to leave the sleeping bag and get out fishing.


Sleeping bag? You're spoiled. I forgot my dang blankets!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Speaking of that cold, I was COLD last night going to sleep and even colder waking up. Went straight to that truck,started it and drove to McDonald's for a hot coffee. Got a chance to look at my face in the mirror. Wow... don't forget the sunscreen also in September, lol.

About to pack up and then fish a few more hours before I leave.

Lake looks beautiful with the steam and sunrise.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> Finally got out today. Trolled around 12-18' deep for musky. Marked a ton of eyes/catfish holding that depth.
> Buddy with me got a 30" musky trolling.
> 
> Casted some bucktails in 10'.
> ...


Still looking for my first ski, I'm out that way most weekends but have only fished for Musky 2X from rental boats so hoping to put more effort in once I get my own boat.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Currently went back to my personal favorite plug. It better get me one. Had a few of these and probably caught more musky on these than anything else.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you need to fish the main lake side of the island and the tip of the point. should drop from 6ft to about 12. nice rocks there and usually a ski or two


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful day and I most deffo need to remember the lotion for the rest of my camping.
Struggling out here for that Pymatuning musky. Been putting in the work, looking forward to getting one in the net.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

edited:


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Pymatuning musky beat me.

Not a single one in the net.

Been a wonderful time out here and now off to get some alone vera. Need to heal a few days before I head down to salt fork. I think ima go half eyes,,half musky on that trip.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

This has been a fun read. Wish you had gotten one (or more) but really appreciate your taking us along for the ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

E Leigh said:


> This has been a fun read. Wish you had gotten one (or more) but really appreciate your taking us along for the ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boat washed, Chinese food in route and now to nurse my aches and pains.
Musky casting over all these days and in the chop were me out..

Now to see if my boy bassknuckles wants to do a day trip to w.b. before I head to saltfork.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> you need to fish the main lake side of the island and the tip of the point. should drop from 6ft to about 12. nice rocks there and usually a ski or two


Fished that hard. Casting bucktails in the weeds, shallow plugs along the edges and deeper cranks along the drop.

Fished every angle there with every lure.

The only two follows I had were out of the weeds in about 4 ft. Maybe fish in the mid 30's.

The one solid musky hookup I had was trolling.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Caught this hog on the north side of that island at dusk, 20" 4.25 lbs in 13fow. One more day of fishing tomorrow and hopefully find some walleye for dinner.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

InlandKid said:


> Caught this hog on the north side of that island at dusk, 20" 4.25 lbs in 13fow. One more day of fishing tomorrow and hopefully find some walleye for dinner.
> View attachment 375879


That's a fatty


----------

